# bye bye ovary!!



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I had my hysterectomy 6 months ago and although it did help me alot, I have been dealing with ovulation pain and cysts on my right ovary just about every month. I called my doc today and said i couldn't take the pain any more and it's coming out. He wanted to do it this Friday, but I have put my family through enough over the last year and didn't want to screw up Easter, so I have to wait 3 weeks. The pain gets so severe and comes with bad nausea. With all of the meds I am taking to control pain and nausea, I am constantly tired and exausted. My ibs seems to act up the same time my ovary does. Hopefull this will fix all that. Mindy


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Mindy, how old are you?I have been wanting to get my 1 ovary out since my hysterectomy over 10 years ago, but they thought I was too young to go through menopause. I also have cysts, but I think they come and go. I also think the ovary is stuck to the bowel...left side, my painful side! It also makes sex painful. The acne I have had since the surgery is awful too, probably because I went off the pill right afterwards.I am in another state now, too far to see the doc who did my last surgery. I am wondering how likely it is that I can find a doc who will do it now since I am only 33.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Mindy. I am curious to know how old you are myself. I'm glad to hear that your hysterectomy has helped you in some ways. It sounds like you still get pain though and I wonder if getting a second opinion before another surgery might be wise, it might be worth it if you haven't already done so. Please ask your family to be understanding as you are going through a significant change in your life right now. A hysterectomy though often helpful for some women signifies a major change in the body that needs to be adjusted to. Take your time with this one.Trull, did I understand right? Did you have a hysterectomy at age 23? If so, what were some of the symptoms that led you and your doc to this decision?


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I had my uterus out in Sept of 06 when I was 35. I already have 2 kids and did not want anymore. I had adenomyosis, and the only way to stop the pain from that is a hysterectomy. He left my ovaries in but my right one hurts me all the time. I can feel my self ovulate and get painful cysts every month. I am keeping one ovary for the hormones so I don't see any reason not to have the bad one removed. My surgery got scheduled for April 25th. I didn't have too much of a hormonal problem after the hysterectomy and doc said I shouldn't after this one since I will still have one ovary for the natural hormones. I have also been on Celexa for 5 years so things should be ok. Mindy


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by kazzy3:Trull, did I understand right? Did you have a hysterectomy at age 23? If so, what were some of the symptoms that led you and your doc to this decision?


Yup I was just turning 23 the day I was discharged. I had dysfunctional uterine bleeding and chronic pelvic pain. I was bleeding heavy for 3 weeks a month, and having pain both with and without periods. I had already had 2 children(wasnt planning on more) and we tried hormones to control the bleeding, but it didnt help. All of this along with my family history of reproductive cancers was all taken into consideration. It was the best decision at the time, I had 2 daughters(1 & 2 yrs old.) that needed me well, not doubled over in pain.Sex was also painful not only during, but after I would have horrible cramping.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by mindy1597: I am keeping one ovary for the hormones so I don't see any reason not to have the bad one removed. My surgery got scheduled for April 25th. I didn't have too much of a hormonal problem after the hysterectomy and doc said I shouldn't after this one since I will still have one ovary for the natural hormones. I have also been on Celexa for 5 years so things should be ok. Mindy


You may have some menopausal symptoms right after the surgery, I know I did for a few cycles(mostly night sweats). The doc said it had to do with the one ovary needing time to get over the shock and needing to compensate for the one removed.Hormones can be used if needed to get through the adjustment period.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Wow! It really seems like you ladies have been through a lot. I'm glad you were able to find some relief. After my third child was born, I had my tubes tied I was 36 at the time, so I still get regular periods though they are shorter I notice that my ibs has gotten a bit worse since, oh well, it's fun being a girl.


----------

